# bessie, just like the rest



## 106514 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well bessie is or was 400 miles old when we bought her second hand. she is now just over 6000 miles old and 9 months into our ownership and we have been to Narbonne, down by the Med.. , Blackpool, N. Ireland and Lowestoft and WOW! how i wish id had the guts to spend the money sooner. 
Our toilet door did the swinging thing, nice gold lock at the top, cracked it..
I fitted two fire extinguishers one in the back by the cupboard and one adjacent the cooker on the tiolet/shower wall,. A fire blanket next to the main door and we spent £400 on the girlie fittings you know the wifee things that make it all just so comfortable, well they can cant they so we let em bless em.
Only one problem, how the h... do you change a light bulb in those pretty gold fittings.. other than that oh and the hellish long time for the sink to drain.. but seriously any advice on those points guys greatly appreciated. and like i said with me the missus, daughter, son and two grandchildren MAGIC, we kicked them all down the big end and we had all from the toilet door forward. just heaven.....
Oh! how i wish wed done it long time ago. me and Jenny well were 60 now and intend to use it to escape the UK and go see much much more of the world.. 
Oh! I noted someone else about to buy one below here, I do hope your lots younger than i and can really enjoy it hurry times a wastin have fun we are.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jenmat

Welcome to the community of MotorhomeFacts.com

It's great to hear you're enjoying bessie and I hope she gives you many, many more miles of pleasure.

To get the ful benefit of this site (including many discounts) you may like to consider subscribing. It's subscriptions which keep us running.
See here:-http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Advantages


----------



## SHAUNSDAD (Aug 2, 2006)

Its nice to see someone else enjoying their motorhome life. If the light fittings are the same as mine you twist the gold fitting and hey presto one accessable bulb. I've just ordered some led bulbs for mine hoping that they will reduce my power consumption when on a battery


----------



## 106514 (Aug 17, 2007)

*LED UNITS.*

Ah well back to the drawing board. I spent about three days designing a replacement unit which will fit exactly where the current unit fits with 4 led's and reflector (bright white) as you are no doubt aware, the bulbs are rated between 20 and 50 watts, ouch. Whereas the LED cct, can get as low as 1 to 5 watts. Doing the sums, 14 units at say 20 watts, 280 watts at 12 volts nominal thats 23 amps and with lamps only, a 100 amp hour leisure battery is dead after nominally 4 and a half to 5 hours, now compare that with 14 units totalling 5 amps max and you are looking at 20 odd hours.. Some difference and to be honest the current for the LED'S is normally much lower. Anyway, can you tell me where you got hold of your LED units, i would be most grateful. 
Changing the subject, we have spent the last three to four months looking carefully at the new 2007 units (sorry, Motorhomes) on the market, at our local branch and to be honest, were not unduly impressed, the cost increases dont seem to match up with the benifits, whats your thinking ?


----------

